# World first python breeding plan



## waruikazi (Mar 30, 2012)

World first python breeding plan | News | NT News | Darwin, Northern Territory, Australia | ntnews.com.au

*ONE of the world's rarest snakes is being trapped legally in the Territory for the first time.*
The Oenpelli pythons will be used for a world-first breeding program.


Interesting, no one has ever bred a python before apparently lol.


----------



## zulu (Mar 30, 2012)

They need to be scientifically studied first,after that they can see what they want to do.


----------



## SteveNT (Mar 30, 2012)

Well at least that article is not spouting crap about massive declines and saving the species! I have no issue with the sustainable harvest of wildlife as an economic activity for traditional owners. Let's hope this time they see the money. Often when the cash is generated all these "expenses" are deducted and they end up with bugger all.


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 30, 2012)

Steve i think that is where private enterprise is going to benefit the countrymen. With the Govt. and NLC signing the permits and then having nothing more to do with it, there is no middle man for the money to go through and be skimmmed off. Straight to the T/O's and then their's to do with as they will.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Mar 30, 2012)

While that may be good, wouldn't it be even better to set up that the breeding program of these snakes incorporates members of the Aboriginal community. In this way they are not just being given money which may be used inappropriately, but they are also being in a way trained with real skills, being connected with and learning about the snake, this increased understanding of the snake can only benefit in their understanding of it for sustainable harvest and breeding, and gives real life skills to members of the community that may otherwise fall into the worrying cycle we so often hear about in these communities (I claim no understanding of the situation in these particular communities). Just saying that as I see it involving aboriginal communities in all aspects of the process of keeping, breeding and understanding these animals in my eyes can only help.


----------



## Bushman (Mar 30, 2012)

That's good to hear Gordo. A fair share should go back to indigenous people. This initiative and future sustainable wildlife enterprises will hopefully benefit all.


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 30, 2012)

That would be great Stephen but not everyone is interested in herpetology in the same way we are. Indig or not, the majority of people don't have the drive, time or money to dedicate to a project like this. 

As for where and what the money goes to, that isn't upto us and nor is it any of our business. 



GeckPhotographer said:


> While that may be good, wouldn't it be even better to set up that the breeding program of these snakes incorporates members of the Aboriginal community. In this way they are not just being given money which may be used inappropriately, but they are also being in a way trained with real skills, being connected with and learning about the snake, this increased understanding of the snake can only benefit in their understanding of it for sustainable harvest and breeding, and gives real life skills to members of the community that may otherwise fall into the worrying cycle we so often hear about in these communities (I claim no understanding of the situation in these particular communities). Just saying that as I see it involving aboriginal communities in all aspects of the process of keeping, breeding and understanding these animals in my eyes can only help.


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 30, 2012)

Atleast that is how i think/hope it is happening. I guess we would have to ask Gavin or the Maningrida mob what the money details are. I'm not the biggest fan of the NLC and what they do with royalties coming into communitities.



Bushman said:


> That's good to hear Gordo. A fair share should go back to indigenous people. This initiative and future sustainable wildlife enterprises will hopefully benefit all.


----------



## saratoga (Mar 30, 2012)

From abc radio

Rare, treasured python now a potential pet - ABC Darwin - Australian Broadcasting Corporation


----------



## SteveNT (Mar 30, 2012)

Djelk Rangers (Maningrida) also have a permit to catch and breed but dont seem to have put in a lot of effort in recent times. Same with their tarantula breeding program, I have been trying to contact the bloke running it for months but no reply to anything. I suspect that program is lagging too. They have a new Coordinator so maybe his focus is on other things.


----------



## geckodan (Mar 30, 2012)

They run similar programs with fish species via Aquagreen in the NT - 10% of gate earnings from his farm go straight back to the elders - and straight back means Dave gets it to them personally so there is no middleman, no govt involvement after the first deal is done.


----------



## Allan (Mar 30, 2012)

So, have any Oenpelliensis been caught yet? Someone has any info?


----------



## abnrmal91 (Mar 30, 2012)

First legally one caught on saturday by Gavin Bedford.


----------

